# Snowboard boot fit



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

How's your toe in the front? If it's not folded (i.e. it lies flat) then don't size up, even if it's pushing on the lining. You might just need heat molding, or you might need a wide (although in the latter case, it would be the ball of your foot giving you problems)


----------



## Henqqa (Dec 12, 2021)

Donutz said:


> How's your toe in the front? If it's not folded (i.e. it lies flat) then don't size up, even if it's pushing on the lining. You might just need heat molding, or you might need a wide (although in the latter case, it would be the ball of your foot giving you problems)


My toes just about touch the front of the boot. How much would heat molding affect the fit of the boot? The pressure was enough to make my heel red on both sides and im worried heat molding won’t be enough to solve the problem.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Heat molding will at least reduce it, and packing out will likely take care of the rest. Based on your toe not touching the front, you might even be a half-size too big. Are your feet abnormally wide at the heel? Understand too that boots aren't generically interchangeable. Some boots fit some people and cause agony for others. I, for instance, cannot wear a Ride Insano. It's agony within 5 minutes.

I'd suggest that you hit up the Boot Sizing thread and get Wiredsport to confirm what size and width you should be in. After that, it's just a case of finding the right boot.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah, it sounds like the fit of those particular boots isn't great. Heat molding is less effective when your boots are too large- which it sounds like yours are. Your toes should be pressing up into the liners of new boots imo. Sometimes the heel supports aren't in a great spot for your ankles. I personally use a small heel lift to raise my ankle into the pocket a little better. You could try that by cutting some cardboard and putting it under the insole at the heel. 

That boot sizing thread is a great resource, and really helped improve my riding and comfort.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Henqqa said:


> My toes just about touch the front of the boot. How much would heat molding affect the fit of the boot? The pressure was enough to make my heel red on both sides and im worried heat molding won’t be enough to solve the problem.


Hi Hengga,

What you have described above is far too long a boot. The best spot to start is by posting your barefoot measurements. 

I will be happy to help. Rider height is not a factor in board sizing, but barefoot measurement is crucial to getting this right. Please measure your feet using this method:



Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Henqqa (Dec 12, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Hengga,
> 
> What you have described above is far too long a boot. The best spot to start is by posting your barefoot measurements.
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you for the response! I measured the length 25.3-25.5cm and width as 9.3-9.4cm (was difficult to get an exact measurement)


----------



## Henqqa (Dec 12, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Hengga,
> 
> What you have described above is far too long a boot. The best spot to start is by posting your barefoot measurements.
> 
> ...


I have to add: it’s difficult for me to believe they are too big since my heel stays firmly in place and in fact too firmly where the sides begin to hurt. My pinky toe aswell feels slightly cramped.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Hengga,

25.5 cm is Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. 9.4 cm is a standard D width at this size. If you would like me to confirm these measurements please post images of your 4 barefoot measurements being taken. The accuracy of your fit will be based on the accuracy of these measurements.

STOKED!


----------



## Henqqa (Dec 12, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Hengga,
> 
> 25.5 cm is Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. 9.4 cm is a standard D width at this size. If you would like me to confirm these measurements please post images of your 4 barefoot measurements being taken. The accuracy of your fit will be based on the accuracy of these measurements.
> 
> STOKED!


This is kinda wierd since my old boots were a size us8 and i had to sell them because they felt way too small (my toes were uncomortably pushing against the end and i had worn them for 3years.) The model was Burton Amb.


----------



## Henqqa (Dec 12, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Hengga,
> 
> 25.5 cm is Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. 9.4 cm is a standard D width at this size. If you would like me to confirm these measurements please post images of your 4 barefoot measurements being taken. The accuracy of your fit will be based on the accuracy of these measurements.
> 
> STOKED!


I measured them several times and results are the same. Im wondering if some of my toes being slightly crooked is affecting the fit which makes the boot feel cramped.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

I would like to see the measurement images. If you view our threads here there are small but very common issues that can lead to incorrect results. Lets get this right!

STOKED!


----------



## Henqqa (Dec 12, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> I would like to see the measurement images. If you view our threads here there are small but very common issues that can lead to incorrect results. Lets get this right!
> 
> STOKED!


Hi! I drew lines at the longest and widest point of the foot and after that i measured the distance from the wall to the line.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

The width measurement in your bottom image is 9.8 cm. That is different from what you had written above. What was the other width measurement next to it in the bottom image? That one looks even wider.


----------



## Henqqa (Dec 12, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> The width measurement in your bottom image is 9.8 cm. That is different from what you had written above. What was the other width measurement next to it in the bottom image? That one looks even wider.


The one next to is was incorrect. But yes i just realized the width is 9.8cm. I used a ruler at first to measure and i didnt realize there was a few millimeters extra before the 0 which resulted in a too short measurement.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Henqqa said:


> The one next to is was incorrect. But yes i just realized the width is 9.8cm. I used a ruler at first to measure and i didnt realize there was a few millimeters extra before the 0 which resulted in a too short measurement.


This is your issue. You are at the largest side of the measurement range for E width. This requires a specific Wide boot. The Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide win size 7.5 will be the correct choices for you. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Henqqa (Dec 12, 2021)

Henqqa said:


> I bought Burton Photon boas today in a size 9.5. They seemed to fit well in the store but when i got home and wore them for an hour i noticed they were squeezing both sides of my heel and causing pain. Would heat molding possibly solve this? Should i size up or go for the wide model?


Update: Heat molding solved most of the problem. Also the sizing was correct when i checked it at my local store. Rest of the pressure on my heel should go away with use.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Size 9.5 US is 2 full sizes too large for your foot. This is not the correct fit when new and it will become a worse fit over time. 

I don't mean to badger you, i would just hat e to see you make this mistake. The shop did not measure foot correctly.

STOKED!


----------



## Henqqa (Dec 12, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Size 9.5 US is 2 full sizes too large for your foot. This is not the correct fit when new and it will become a worse fit over time.
> 
> ...


They compared it to the insole of the boot and there was almost no extra space. The boots are 42.5eu and could possibly run a bit smaller than 42.5 from another brand. Im still young and my feet will grow for a year or two more so i think im going to be fine but if not i will buy a new smaller boot!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Your foot should be roughly 1 full cm larger than the insole. I am super familiar with the Burton Photon boots and they do not run small. Please watch this video:


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Lol! In store sizing always seems to be 1 to 2 sizes too large to me. Store reps had me in boots two sizes too large for a decade before I saw the light. They're after a feel similar to wearing sneakers which is just plain wrong. 

Those boots are going to pack out a full size with use and will be totally unresponsive and uncomfortable in about ten days of riding. You'll be cranking on the straps of your bindings and lacing the boots as tight as possible to get any response. This is uncomfortable and still offers sloppy response. Too large of a boot also can cause toe bang as your foot slides forward into the toecap. You can lose toenails from that. It's not a big deal if you're only riding a few days a year. Those boots might last a few seasons before you get to the ten day mark.


----------



## Charleski (Feb 1, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> Your foot should be roughly 1 full cm larger than the insole. I am super familiar with the Burton Photon boots and they do not run small. Please watch this video:


I guess I'm a bit lost. I watched the video and took my Photon's Step-On 11.5 insoles out. My foot seems to fit close to what the video shows, about exactly the same size of the insole, big toe a little larger. The thing is, I wear mostly 10.5 shoes and my foot measures exactly 28cm. Inside the boot, I feel my toes touching the end of the liner; this winter will be my 3rd season with them if I recall correctly.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Charles,

28.0 cm is Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. If you put a 28.0 cm foot on a Brannock device, it will show size 11. This would be the associated US shoe size. If you would like to post up your four barefoot measurements being taken, I will be happy to confirm. 

STOKED!


----------



## Henqqa (Dec 12, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Your foot should be roughly 1 full cm larger than the insole. I am super familiar with the Burton Photon boots and they do not run small. Please watch this video:


Thank you for the help mate! After some research and finding a proper boot fitter i ended up sizing down and going for the burton slx which is a slightly wider model. The size is still slightly bigger than what u recommended but a smaller size would not have worked out. Aditionally the slx from what i heard doesn’t pack out as much as other models.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Henqqa, 

Downsizing to mondopoint is often a process. What size did you get? The SLX is not a wide model. It has a nice liner but it will pack out. To ride in your correct Mondopoint size you would also need to match foot width. Just matching length will not do it. 

STOKED!


----------



## Henqqa (Dec 12, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Henqqa,
> 
> Downsizing to mondopoint is often a process. What size did you get? The SLX is not a wide model. It has a nice liner but it will pack out. To ride in your correct Mondopoint size you would also need to match foot width. Just matching length will not do it.
> 
> STOKED!


The slx and ion defineatly feels wider than photons even though i downsized to a 8.5 from 9.5. Can’t see myself downsizing anymore because my toes already push against the end. stoked


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Henqqa,
This is common with boots that are too narrow. They will always feel too short at the outer toes due to the arced shape of the toebox. Therefore riders will ride in too large a boot to accommodate this extra width. A boot which matches both length and width will solve this issue. You are Mondo 25.5 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots but you will need E width as you are the largest measurement in the size range for E width. If you view the chart below you will see that you will need a size 9 in normal D width boots to match the width that is present in an E width size 7.5. https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG

STOKED!


----------

